# Firefox Extensions - What do you have?



## SolarSpectre (16 Jun 2005)

In light of the many recent, (and not so recent), conversions to Firefox listed on this thread, I'm interested to know how people have extended their browsers features with the use of extensions.  I'll get the ball rolling. Click Here to see what I've added.

Jim


----------



## ClubMan (16 Jun 2005)

I generally use at least the following:


_SessionSaver_
_Tabbrowser Preferences_
_DictionarySearch_
_Download Statusbar _(and I disable the built-in download dialog)
_ImageZoom_
_User Agent Switcher_


----------



## tonka (16 Jun 2005)

Info RSS
Popups Must Die


----------



## MonsieurBond (16 Jun 2005)

I use:

[broken link removed]
[broken link removed]
[broken link removed]
[broken link removed]
[broken link removed]
[broken link removed]


----------



## andrea (16 Jun 2005)

As well as most of the above..
flashgot and stumbleupon both downloadable at the link below

https://addons.mozilla.org/extensions/?application=firefox


 still cant get links right since move to vBulletin, Ive enabled full edit skins so I can see icon links, but can someone tell me how to shorten a link so I can give it a title?


----------



## ClubMan (16 Jun 2005)

See  or else make sure that you are using the WYSIWYG editor (_Go Advanced _when replying), select the text for your link and then click on the _Insert Link _editor toolbar button () and then enter (or paste) the _URL_. Does that make sense?


----------



## machalla (17 Jun 2005)

Flashblock.  Very effective flash blocker that will allow you to play the flash stuff if you choose to.

[broken link removed]


Adblock : Allows you to block banner adds and other ads on a page.  Quite handy.

[broken link removed]


----------



## andrea (17 Jun 2005)

> Does that make sense?


 

I now understand. 

Thanks.


----------



## Wiggles (17 Jun 2005)

I am addicted to using ad blocker.............

I get great pleasure seeing an advert on a page I use and then sending the ad and its type into a black hole!


----------



## wowser (20 Jun 2005)

_Mouse Gestures_ are pretty handy once you get the hang of them...


----------



## MonsieurBond (20 Jun 2005)

wowser said:
			
		

> _Mouse Gestures_ are pretty handy once you get the hang of them...



...Particularly when doing 130kph on the M50 and someone pulls out in front of you doing 100!


----------

